

Secret 3G Radio in Every Intel vPro CPU - joering2
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Secret-3G-Radio-in-Every-Intel-vPro-CPU-Could-Steal-Your-Ideas-at-Any-Time-385194.shtml

======
gwern
Lame. Tell us when there's some proof like someone replicating the phantom
radio.

------
MWil
not convinced after reading article. definitely not convinced after looking at
jimstonefreelance.com

